# Domestic Supply (Pharmacon Anavar)



## Marinejuicehead (May 14, 2014)

Now that I've had a little bit of time to try out the Pharmacon Anavar that I bought from Domestic Supply, I feel very comfortable in sayings that you have got to try it out. Stuff is great. I take 30 mg a day and I am really starting to notice the gains. People that haven't seen me in a month or so are complementing me. I feel really good and am tightening up quick. I am very happy with the product and just placed another order again for more yesterday. Well worth the price


----------



## brazey (May 14, 2014)

That's great. Since this is the Introduction forum, please repost in their forum for everyone to see.


----------



## raysd21 (May 14, 2014)

30mg wow I've never met a female marine thanks for serving.


----------



## BadGas (May 14, 2014)

Marinejuicehead said:


> Now that I've had a little bit of time to try out the Pharmacon Anavar that I bought from Domestic Supply, I feel very comfortable in sayings that you have got to try it out. Stuff is great. I take 30 mg a day and I am really starting to notice the gains. People that haven't seen me in a month or so are complementing me. I feel really good and am tightening up quick. I am very happy with the product and just placed another order again for more yesterday. Well worth the price



What's up Devil>> Nevermind the haters!! They're the enemy. Destroy the enemy!!


----------



## BadGas (May 14, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> 30mg wow I've never met a female marine thanks for serving.



Would've kicked your ass all the same if you had!!!


----------



## Marinejuicehead (May 14, 2014)

You are welcome. I have no problem protecting little weaklings like you. Consider me as your daddy. It must suck being you, knowing that a female would beat you like a red headed step child. That's all I need. Consider it as I only need to cheat a little and obviously u need more. Anyways, enough wasting my valuable life on talking to a little child who needs to hide behind his little computer and has no life but to try to stir up bullshit with someone who was just trying to give feedback so people can maybe be prevented from getting ripped off. Thanks for doing nothing and being a fool. Lol. What a fucking meathead dumb fucking child. Go back to your miserable life. I actually love mine. Your Daddy out.


----------



## BadGas (May 14, 2014)

Marinejuicehead said:


> You are welcome. I have no problem protecting little weaklings like you. Consider me as your daddy. It must suck being you, knowing that a female would beat you like a red headed step child. That's all I need. Consider it as I only need to cheat a little and obviously u need more. Anyways, enough wasting my valuable life on talking to a little child who needs to hide behind his little computer and has no life but to try to stir up bullshit with someone who was just trying to give feedback so people can maybe be prevented from getting ripped off. Thanks for doing nothing and being a fool. Lol. What a fucking meathead dumb fucking child. Go back to your miserable life. I actually love mine. Your Daddy out.



Yeah bro..anyone who knows shit about shit, knows that VAR was originally used (and widely accepted) in 2.5mg increments back in the day. That's because real VAR, one can see definitive results using just 10 mgs and dramatic results with just 20mgs. By today's standards, real var is hard to find. So many compensate for the underdosed (or completely bunk shit) by taking monster doses of it. So when someone actually finds real VAR...that's good news brother. Thanks for your post. Your dosage is on point. I'd be willing to bet you could run less and still see huge results. Of course a child wouldn't know this, so don't hold it against Ray21 MarineJuiceHead!! Remember.. Semper I, Fuck the other guy!!


----------



## evolutionpep (May 19, 2014)

welcome


----------

